# Poodle Doodle



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> ...so this isn't very amazing.


Liar!!!! :lol: It *IS* amazing!! Totally!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think thats awesome Fluffy 
I'm not to artistically inclined ...I enjoy the left side of my brain to much to ever let go to paint XD
but I still like art  and I like that for sure lol

...I ramble alot v.v;


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I was aiming for something a little like this






But man.. she's AMAZING! I didn't get to use Vegas as reference through the whole thing, because after I had his face sketched (with one hand on tablet, one holding his face) he basically said to me "OKAY MOM I'M DONE LEMME GO LOLKBYE" and pulled away and went to lay down.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

WOW!:shock: I think it is amazing!


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, this is really great! When I was looking at your cartoony one, my little girl asked me if I could print it out for her, haha. Very good work.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, I'm just amazed at your talent. And a little jealous, I must admit. Very nice!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

WOWOW!!! I'm so impressed! You have a seriously great talent there!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

That is a fantastic picture, you have great talent. The video is very cute and amazing.


----------



## BlueSpoo (Mar 29, 2010)

You are talented & Vegas looks gorgeous! (In your art & out!)


----------



## TZel (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice!!!!
I like to play with this site too...
ScribblerToo :: Mario Klingemann update :: zefrank.com


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Holy Cow! You're fantastic! How long have you been doing this?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

you are very talented!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

puppylove said:


> Holy Cow! You're fantastic! How long have you been doing this?


I've been doing traditional paper and pen art my whole life, and computer art since I was 13 where I used the mouse and drew in paint. My programs are a lot more advanced now, lol.

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

You are such a talented girl and always pleasantly surprising me! I wish I had a wee little bit of talent......but I don't. 

I love your first drawing SO SO much. Do you do anything professionally?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Olie said:


> You are such a talented girl and always pleasantly surprising me! I wish I had a wee little bit of talent......but I don't.
> 
> I love your first drawing SO SO much. Do you do anything professionally?


Awww, thank you so much Olie! *hug*

And nah, I don't do anything professionally, I wouldn't work in an art career because I'm not very good at someone telling me exactly what I need to draw and in what time frame. All my art is leisure art.

Many family members have watercolors and paintings of mine hung up in their houses though lol.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

D'aww, that's so cute! LOVE the style you did his TK in, it looks awesome. Every time I try to draw Desmond realistically it ends up looking creepy... xD Except cartoons, I have about 20,000 cartoon Desmonds LOL! Never got around to uploading them though. 

I don't have the time right now, gotta go to work, but when I get home I can't wait to look through your dA gallery!  I didn't know anyone on here had a dA, haha.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Birdie said:


> D'aww, that's so cute! LOVE the style you did his TK in, it looks awesome. Every time I try to draw Desmond realistically it ends up looking creepy... xD Except cartoons, I have about 20,000 cartoon Desmonds LOL! Never got around to uploading them though.
> 
> I don't have the time right now, gotta go to work, but when I get home I can't wait to look through your dA gallery!  I didn't know anyone on here had a dA, haha.


Ha, yep! I've had it for years, here's the link to a lot of my digital art.
FluffyChic on deviantART


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

You are amazing! Both in your art and in your dog training skill!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

LOVE IT!!!
That's going to be framed in my house!  
Another talent... I am so impressed!!!

Karen


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

desertreef said:


> LOVE IT!!!
> That's going to be framed in my house!
> Another talent... I am so impressed!!!
> 
> Karen


Oh Karen, rofl! Thank you!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I want one!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Wonderful job!! LOVE IT!!!


----------

